# Credit card processor



## cjhays (Sep 2, 2010)

anyone use a credit card machine and the best quality place to get one woulod be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry to see you haven't gotten replies.  I think it's because no one is happy with what they have and the whole credit card process costs too much.  But we do it anyway, don't we?  We use a knuckle buster and phone verification for shows.  Cheapest way to go.  Can't advise on electronic machines, tho.  What kept us from considering them, other than the fact we're not big enough yet to justify one, is that electricity and phone line aren't available at a lot of venues.

Hope someone else can be more help to you.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

I use a knuckle buster as well. I process them online when I get home. I use Propay online. Propay also has a machine that you can purchase, that stores all the data. When you get home you process all the data via your computer. That way you don't have any slips with people's info on them.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I use a knuckle buster as well. I process them online when I get home. I use Propay online. Propay also has a machine that you can purchase, that stores all the data. When you get home you process all the data via your computer. That way you don't have any slips with people's info on them.



Soapbuddy, I've only done one show and didn't have anyone complain or question the knuckle buster.  Have you ever had a customer balk?  Our CCP rep said he'd bet that people buying soap at a fair would be pretty trusting of us...hope he continues to be right.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never had anyone balk. I did find that when I started taking CC's, I got more sales.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, I figured it wouldn't be very good to go to a fair and not accept CC these days.  Plus, it lets someone who may have spent their cash impulse buy! ....evil laugh


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found people spent more if they knew I took credit cards.


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2010)

I use propay and a lil baby knuckle buster.  I love it.  It's easy to use and brings increased sales.

My only complaint is my own fault, when I renewed last year I opted for the lower level.  Now I have a $250/$1000 a single sale/monthly limit.  This sorely cuts into my wholesale.  I'll renew this year and get the higher limits.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I use propay and a lil baby knuckle buster.  I love it.  It's easy to use and brings increased sales.
> 
> My only complaint is my own fault, when I renewed last year I opted for the lower level.  Now I have a $250/$1000 a single sale/monthly limit.  This sorely cuts into my wholesale.  I'll renew this year and get the higher limits.



Good point.  Looking forward to the day that's a concern for me!


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 22, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> I use propay and a lil baby knuckle buster.  I love it.  It's easy to use and brings increased sales.
> 
> My only complaint is my own fault, when I renewed last year I opted for the lower level.  Now I have a $250/$1000 a single sale/monthly limit.  This sorely cuts into my wholesale.  I'll renew this year and get the higher limits.



You live and you learn.  I did the same thing.  I am at the higher level now.  I keep talking about switching to something faster for the busy shows I do but I never spend the money for it.  Propay has been good for me.

Bruce


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

My merchant agreement says my limit is the projected annual income (which is ridiculously high at this point) prorated to a monthly basis, but said limit may be exceeded, and the excess will be held and disbursed to me in subsequent months up to the monthly average.


----------



## krissy (Sep 22, 2010)

i have seen them at Sam's Club. they had a system that went with them but i am not in any shape to need or use one, so it was just a cursory glance at a "neat machine" rather than really looking it over.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried "square" credit card processing?  Its supposed to be no contract and lower fees.  Someone mentioned it to me today and I plan on looking into it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

cmd439 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried "square" credit card processing?  Its supposed to be no contract and lower fees.  Someone mentioned it to me today and I plan on looking into it.


I've never heard of it. Who is the actual CC processor?


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 23, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> cmd439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of it either.  Curious to hear more.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 23, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://squareup.com/

A friend told me about it.  I haven't had much time to look into it, but she said she compared alot of options and this was the most reasonable she found without a lot of the problems of traditional credit card processors (like excess fees and contracts).


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

cmd439 said:
			
		

> https://squareup.com/
> 
> A friend told me about it.  I haven't had much time to look into it, but she said she compared alot of options and this was the most reasonable she found without a lot of the problems of traditional credit card processors (like excess fees and contracts).


That might work for someone that has online access on their phone. My cell phone only makes phone calls.
With Propay, I don't need a merchant account, there is no set up fee, there is no monthly fee, I don't have a monthly minimum & the swipe rate between these two are about the same. I do pay once yearly (I think it's $50) and that's it.


----------



## garland68 (Sep 30, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> cmd439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use Square and it is great if you have an iPhone.  It's easy fast and you get your money quick.  I switched from Propay.  I do not regret it.  It does take a while to get the swiper thingy but worth the wait...


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 23, 2010)

cmd439 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried "square" credit card processing?  Its supposed to be no contract and lower fees.  Someone mentioned it to me today and I plan on looking into it.




I'm going to be using in starting in Feb. for my new store. Will report back about it. I have an iPhone so it seemed like the best option for right now: fair, reasonable and modern.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are a member of a Chamber of Commerce you can get involved with their Merchant Services member and get amazing rates.  I'm a member of my chamber and my POS runs me $22/month rental of  dial up machine for the store-front plus a knuckle buster.  I also only pay 1.68% on Visa - 1.74% MC and 9 cents per transaction for debit cards.  They offer weekend or weekly rentals if you want a 3G machine for shows, or one that stores the info and then downloads to your computer for completing your transactions.

I know with the Canadian Guild we are working on getting something similar for the membership, although I expect it will cost a little bit more....

I do love the system I have though and has increased my sales.  What I find interesting in the store is that more people here use debit cards than credit cards....


----------



## nursenancy (Dec 26, 2010)

I have square on my droid and I love it - can take a payment anywhere, get my money fast and no contract.  Plus people think it's way cool....


----------



## JackiK (Jan 15, 2011)

*SquareUp*

My stepbrother told me about SquareUp over the Christmas holidays.  He actually had the Android attachment and demonstrated a sale.  It was fascinating.  It's my understanding there's no limit, just a per-transaction fee plus a percentage.  Not sure of all the particulars.


----------



## ikindred (Feb 25, 2011)

I have merchant services for my sales and to be honest, it was the worst decision I have made as of yet.  The fees keep going up and when I call to get an explanation, they give you the run around.  The online account access is hard to figure out and now they are charging me 8.00 per month just for a statement regardless if you have had sales or not.  I can't wait to get out of this deal   I might have to try this Square and see what it is all about.  I would love to us it with my Iphone but how does it work with online sales?


----------



## LianeP (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a similar product to Square. It's called RoamPay. Same concept as square--you use a card swiper that attaches to your phone. I'm not sure how the costs compare to Square, but I pay $5.00 a month for the wireless gateway, $5.00 service fee and 1.69% and $.25. There are no minimums, set up fees, annual fees, cancellation fees, etc. This is way cheaper than when I was using an actual wireless terminal. 

Let me know if you want the contact info for the lady who set it up. She was great!


----------



## ikindred (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, please send me the information.  The company I am using is ripping me off hand and foot!


----------



## LianeP (Mar 7, 2011)

Her name is Rachel - email [email protected] or call 877-915-5959. 

Good Luck!


----------



## normanm4 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Square is fantastic*

I use it with my iphone and it works fantastic. It does depend on your cell reception so know that going in. You can find them at www.squareup.com .


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 8, 2011)

My husband uses Square.  It works great!


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 10, 2011)

So for those who don't use a wireless gadgety thing... do you ever find problems with any of the cards used once you go home and submit them?
Just curious so I can make a good decision when the time comes.


----------



## srenee (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess this doesn't work for blackberry?

I do have paypal for online, but wondering the most economical for doing a craft show next month.


----------



## LushishLux (Mar 31, 2011)

a man from FirstData.com comes into my job offering services. I don't know much about their pricing but its something for yall to look at.


----------



## srenee (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll have to check it out.  I am looking for something to use for flea markets and craft shows, but I don't need a big robust item just yet until I make my millions...


----------

